# Vape King - Website Maintenace



## Stroodlepuff (13/6/16)

Hi Guys

Just a quick note, we are busy with maintenance on the site, now that the retail is out of Head Office we can make a few changes to the product layouts IE one listing for a specific flavour instead of multiple listings, please do not be alarmed if something specific you are looking for disappears, it will be back in no time just in a different format.

Thanks 
Stroods and Giz

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

